# Double Frontage Lot



## Mac (Jun 28, 2011)

We have a total of four lots in our village (not corner lots) that have frontage on two streets. One is vacant, and is of adequate size that a proposed home can meet the zoning setback distances from property lines.

The owner would like his new home to face the street where the lot has slightly less frontage than the minimum required by the zoning. The zoning law does NOT have a requirement that a house must face the street with the largest or legal frontage.

It appears that my office is able to approve the new home facing the lesser frontage street, so that the legally required frontage is at the back yard of the house, and the driveway & parking is at the front yard of the house, which is the back of the lot.

It's hard to describe, wish I could post a sketch, but I wondered.....   does somebody have a similar exeprience with odd shaped lots?

Mac


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 28, 2011)

> The owner would like his new home to face the street where the lot has slightly less frontage than the minimum required by the zoning.


If you have a minimum frontage requirement then the house must face that frontage width. From your post it appears only one frontage meets the required width so that is the front of the lot/house and where it would be addressed.


----------



## Mac (Jun 28, 2011)

"If you have a minimum frontage requirement then the house must face that frontage width. From your post it appears only one frontage meets the required width so that is the front of the lot/house and where it would be addressed. "

I certainly thought so too, but there is no mention of it in the ordinance, and no single family site plan review by Planning & Zoning.

Personally I think it was overlooked by the zoning review group (2003) at the most recent revision. One can hardly blame them, who'da thunk it?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 28, 2011)

Just asking, what difference does it make which way the property owner's house faces?  Why not let them orientate the house the way they want it?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is our definition

(1) Lot, Front – The front property line of a lot shall be determined as follows: 

© Through Lot – The front property line of a through lot shall be that line which is obviously the front by reason of the prevailing custom of the other buildings in the block. Where such front property line is not obviously evident, the Zoning Administrator shall determine the front property line. Such a lot over 200 feet deep shall be considered, for the purpose of this definition, as two lots each with its own frontage.


----------



## brudgers (Jun 28, 2011)

My two cents - you have a total of four double frontage lots that you have to deal with in your entire jurisdiction, so what difference does it make?  Just let the people do what they want so long as it complies with your ordinances. Which brings to mind the question, do you make structures on corner lots face the legal front yard, and if so how?


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2011)

You might ask the neighbors what they think.


----------



## Min&Max (Jun 28, 2011)

It does not matter what anybody thinks. If your zoning ordinances allow it then the property owner can place the house as he wishes. Often if the lot meets minimum lot width(frontage) at the setback line you are good to go.


----------



## Mac (Jun 29, 2011)

At least Mtlog is able to "determine the front property line". I should be so lucky.

Allowing the owner to decide which way the house faces is legitimate and appears to be "in compliance".

Oh and I'll probably be hearing from the neighbors without having to ask them!


----------



## cboboggs (Jun 29, 2011)

If there is no public hearing required, then, the neighbors' opinion shouldn't matter (ideally). In reality, we all know that the neighbors are gonna start as soon as the dig begins. That being said, in my jurisdiction, the "front" yard of double frontage lots is actually determined by where the "front" of the house is, but the lot has to conform with the minimum width provisions at the front setback line. If it doesn't, we won't issue a permit, unless of course it is a "pre-existing lot of record" that was in existence as of sometime in 1982.

IMO, let them do what they want as long as your zoning code is silent or make them put the "required" door on the side of the house that should be considered the "front".


----------



## TimNY (Jun 29, 2011)

From what you describe I don't think there is any difference which way it faces.

However, I would check with the assessor and see what the assigned street address is.  If the address is 10 Front Street and the driveway is off of Back St. it could be a source of continual frustration for the Owner and present a problem for emergency responders.

I have not found that changing a parcel address is a well received proposition.  I don't believe I have ever seen it done, regardless of the reasons.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here we assign the address at the time of permit issuance. If the lot meets the minimum width at the setback line, as described by ordinance, we issue the permit. Through lots are treated the same. Maybe not what we want to see, but what we have to accept under the provisions of the ordinance. If the neighbors don't like it, buy the lot and protect it with covenants or other method.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 29, 2011)

Where does the building code or zoning code require the main door to be on the front wall of the house?  There is nothing wrong with having the main door on a side wall.


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 29, 2011)

We handle it like mtlogcabin, cboboggs and Inspector 102.

Here are examples from our zoning code.

_BUILDING SETBACK LINE: A line parallel to the street line at a distance from it, regulated by_
​_the front yard requirements set up in this Chapter._

_LOT, THROUGH: A lot having frontage on two parallel or approximately parallel streets, and_

_which is not a corner lot. Also known as a “double frontage” lot._

_LOT FRONTAGE: The front of a lot shall be that boundary of a lot along a public street._

_LOT LINE, REAR: The rear lot line is the lot line or lot lines most nearly parallel to and most_

_remote from the front lot line._

_LOT WIDTH: The horizontal distance between the side lot lines measured at right angles to the lot_

_depth at the established front building line, or following the curve of the street if on a cul-de-sac._

_YARD, FRONT: A yard extending across the full width of the zoning lot and lying between the_
​_front line of the lot and the nearest line of a building._

Here, they can pick the street they want to call the front...we assign address...the front of the house must face that street...since it is an existing lot and not a newly created one, we would let them use the lot but the side yards would be calculated on the required lot width, not the actual lot width.

We assign proposed addresses for vacant through lots and vacant corner lots with 2 different addresses, one for each street, to be determined at plan submittal.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm kinda with Paul Sweet on this, what if I brought in a set of plans with the entrance on the side or a L-shaped lay-out would you then have to determine the front.

I think the poor sap that has a double fronted lot is in an unusual situation to start with. I think I would have a driveway from the back through the garage to the front so I can come and go as I please, would that be allowed?

On a lake, the front of the house faces the lake!

pc1


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2011)

My conclusion is that, absent any restriction, the owner can choose which street to have the front door face. The driveway may enter from either street. Address numbers are assigned by 911, so the address remains the same, and will be visible on the appropriate street, with no numbers visible from the other street.


----------



## Mule (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a platted building line???


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mac,

Other things to consider, future locations of utility buildings & pools. These items may now be in what the adjoining properties would call the front yard?

pc1


----------



## FredK (Jul 6, 2011)

So a round house is out of the question then?



> My conclusion is that, absent any restriction, the owner can choose which street to have the front door face. The driveway may enter from either street. Address numbers are assigned by 911, so the address remains the same, and will be visible on the appropriate street, with no numbers visible from the other street.


I'd go with that.


----------



## Alias (Jul 6, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Mac,Other things to consider, future locations of utility buildings & pools. These items may now be in what the adjoining properties would call the front yard?
> 
> pc1


pc1 has hit the nail on the head. :agree

I have a 2 year running battle over a fence and a property line on a thru lot. The phone calls started when new owner 'A' started putting up a 6' high fence. Backyard for 'A' is adjacent to owner 'B's' front yard. 'B' told 'A' they couldn't have the 6' high fence, that they needed to have an 18" walkway for repair access, etc.

'A' consulted with the planning department here and was given the okay. 'A' started at the back of the lot with the fence and built forward. While trying to put in his gate by the garage, he is confronted by 'B' about the location of the gate with the the topper, 'B' is now claiming that the 3' sidewalk abutting the garage on 'A's' property is his! This is the only access to 'A's' backyard from their front yard as the home is on a hill. Surveyor was called, 'B' is disputing 'A's' survey and says city's lot lines are wrong. I expect to see this in court this year.........

Fence wars..............every year.  :beatdhrs


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2011)

"Other things to consider, future locations of utility buildings & pools. These items may now be in what the adjoining properties would call the front yard?"

As with situating the house on the lot, the owner needs to make those determinations. Hey, there's always the Zoning Appeals Board to grant relief.


----------

